# youth calling clinic help



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

As many know Jeff Meyer (aka Dahmer on M-S) will be putting on his annual youth calling clinic at the Bay City Waterfowl show. Jeff does this every year and does an amazing job of getting the kids involved. I'm looking to help cover the costs of putting this event on for Jeff. We are specifically looking for small donations trying to cover the costs for the duck calls that he hands out to the while doing the youth clinic. As some of you have seen over the years, the lasting impression Jeff leaves on the kids is pretty evident...there is kids walking around blowing these calls all weekend long and probably driving there parents crazy for the weeks following (hehe).

Bob @ GK (GK CALLS) has kindly offered to provide the calls at cost (about $4.00 each) and we are looking at acquiring about a 100 calls.

The goal is $400.00. I am starting off the donations with $50.00. JustDucky is also tossing in $50.00. So can we raise $300 more here on M-S??? please consider donating $5-$25. Below is the PayPal link to donate. I will provide updates to this thread with credit to those who donate and a final tally on amount raised. I will also update with photo of me handing check to Jeff at the clinic.

link to paypal donation


*updated donations list*

shiawassee_kid - $50
Just_Ducky - $50
Wingmaster22 - $25
adam bomb - $50
Lewy - $50
Duckslapper - $20
Quack Cocaine - $15
FieldnFeathers - $50
Ollie719 - $25
---------------------
total so far = $335.00


----------



## Wingmaster22 (Oct 29, 2003)

Just did my part (its so easy with paypal). I've been to this event the last two years and Jeff does an awesome job with the kids. Kudos to you Dan and J.D. for setting this up.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff's a great guy and is all about passing it on. Theres a $50 spot sent your way Kid. A big thanks for getting the kids involved Jeff. First class as always buddy.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Wingmaster22 said:


> Just did my part (its so easy with paypal). I've been to this event the last two years and Jeff does an awesome job with the kids. Kudos to you Dan and J.D. for setting this up.


thanks wingmaster22, confirmed $25.

now at $125 of $400.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> Jeff's a great guy and is all about passing it on. Theres a $50 spot sent your way Kid. A big thanks for getting the kids involved Jeff. First class as always buddy.


thanks adam, confirmed $50

now at $175 of $400.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

thanks Lewy - confirmed $50

now at $225 of $400.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll give alittle update on what is in ztore for the kids that attend the clinic. Im figuring there be 50 kids each day. My plan is to setup a raffle table and give each kid a raffle ticket. When the kids number is picked they can pick something off the table. So far for the table I got Quack Attacker Calls donating calling cds and dvds, Avery donating some hats and other items, Gary Hanson - Champion craver donating 2 hand cravered duck decoys, Wagner Wood Works donating solid oak turkey fan plaque and european skull plaque and some other things as I get donations. If you have kids bring them to the event. That will have a ball. We got keep the tradition going.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Also note.

Smoke from QuackerAttacker calls donated a ton of DVD's and other prizes for the kids.

If anyone else would like to donate prizes please contact Jeff on here (dahmer).


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

If you haven't seen this session that Jeff puts on with the kids, you really need to attend it once.

Picture a tent full of youngsters, many of them out of control as usual :evilsmile, with their parent(s) yelling at them to listen to Jeff, and they're all blowing on a call making HORRIBLE sounds, and Jeff up in front yelling OKAY NOW STOP AND LISTEN FOR A MINUTE! After a few minutes, the sounds become better...more like a duck than a dying cow. Then a few minutes later, some of these kids are actually making a sound that could probably out do some of the guys blowing their lungs out at the managed areas :lol:

It really is phenomenal to watch! And the patience that Jeff has to herd these kids together, AND actually teach them something about our great sport, is really tremendous.

Cmon all you other lurkers...$5-$10 isn't going to kill ya. You spend more than that on one box of shells


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I posted the thread link to my FB, im sure some guys i know will pony up.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

just ducky said:


> If you haven't seen this session that Jeff puts on with the kids, you really need to attend it once.
> 
> Picture a tent full of youngsters, many of them out of control as usual :evilsmile, with their parent(s) yelling at them to listen to Jeff, and they're all blowing on a call making HORRIBLE sounds, and Jeff up in front yelling OKAY NOW STOP AND LISTEN FOR A MINUTE! After a few minutes, the sounds become better...more like a duck than a dying cow. Then a few minutes later, some of these kids are actually making a sound that could probably out do some of the guys blowing their lungs out at the managed areas :lol:
> 
> ...


Its awesome get up and donate. The kids last year running around after were pumped. No excuse not to, I did mine 30 min after hernia surgery.


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

Wish I could attend. You've got my donation.


Joel Fauser


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Duckslapper said:


> Wish I could attend. You've got my donation.
> 
> 
> Joel Fauser


Awesome, thank you Joel. - confirmed 20$

now at $245 of $400.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Thanks Willie (QuackCocaine) - confirmed $15

now at $260 of $400.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

adam bomb said:


> I posted the thread link to my FB, im sure some guys i know will pony up.


Thanks again Adam.

another side note:
Our target is $400 and we are doing really well so far (amazing actually). if we exceed the target, all proceeds will go toward prizes. Jeff's goal is to put something into the hands of every kid that he meets there.

These types of things are what *recruits young hunters* and sticks in their minds til they are adults. I can remember when SFCHA dinners when i was 8-9yrs old and all the kids got door prizes at the dinners that were awesome. I'm now 41 yrs old. Those little hunting things stuck with me forever.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

To bad I couldn't donate n afternoon youth hunt sat n a full day sun. Would be hard to do?


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

This a great thing you guys are doing.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

field-n-feathers said:


> This a great thing you guys are doing.


thank you Jim! (FnF) - confirmed $50

now at $310 of $400.


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just sent $25 thanks guys


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thank you Jim! (FnF)


You're welcome Dan.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

OLLIE719 said:


> Just sent $25 thanks guys


Thanks Jeremy (i'll see you at the show). confirmed - $25

now at $335 of $400.


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

No problem Dan might see ya before the show have to bring my boat to your dad got a hole that needs to be filled.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

This is outstanding. Big thanks to the people that have donated so far.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Dahmer said:


> This is outstanding. Big thanks to the people that have donated so far.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Age limit? I got 2 cousins I'm going to bring over to smokes booth. Started em last year n they love it but could use some calling help lol.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

lewy149 said:


> Age limit? I got 2 cousins I'm going to bring over to smokes booth. Started em last year n they love it but could use some calling help lol.


Bring im by. I'll get them started on the right foot. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

I'm on road at moment, have received couple more donations totaling $65...we are really close to target. Will update when I get home tonite. Huge thanks to everyone

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Money headed your way. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

What Dahmer won't admit was he was preparing to kick in the money out of his own pocket!!! :yikes: Well damn it, the man is donating his time on a weekend to help the youths....the future of our sport. Why in the hell should he ALSO have to pitch in his own money???? 

I'll be the first to say I'm proud of each of you who jumped at Shi Kid's request. And for those of you who still want to, go right ahead. As Dan said, the extra will be put to getting even more prizes for the kids. 

It honestly makes me feel really good about waterfowlers in general when we can quickly pitch in and help a brother in need for a great cause like this. Thanks guys. My faith is restored. Okay...with a few exceptions! YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE :lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I figure any money used to get kids hooked on park ducks and away from open water = less competition down the road & is money well spent.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> I figure any money used to get kids hooked on park ducks and away from open water = less competition down the road & is money well spent.


lol you jackass. very funny tho.  maybe next week i'll ask for donations for youth layout diver seminar....all the parkduckers would line up? haha.

k just got home, updating list and totals. thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Matthew Jones (Jonesy16) - confirmed $15.00

now at $350 of $400


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jonesy16....hope the kiddies enjoy. Looking to make it up there....torn between this or coast guard fest in GH.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Daniel Villwock (KLR) - confirmed $50

now at $400 of $400 - absolutely awesome.

We have reached our initial goal in 9hrs, want to thank everyone for your donations. I will leave the link up til Friday night to donate as I'm sure Jeff has lots of prizes he would love to add to the clinic. I will update totals and give credit so its transparent. Will schedule a meet up with Jeff this weekend and we'll take a picture for everyone of our ugly mugs making the transfer! :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Boone (huntermax4) - confirmed $20


total $420.00


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Gordon (Butch) Boivin, - $20.00


total now $440.00


p.s. i never even told him about this thread...someone musta sent him a link eh?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

jonesy16 said:


> Jonesy16....hope the kiddies enjoy. Looking to make it up there....torn between this or coast guard fest in GH.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


thank you! much appreciated.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lol you jackass. very funny tho.  maybe next week i'll ask for donations for youth layout diver seminar....all the parkduckers would line up? haha.
> 
> k just got home, updating list and totals. thanks to everyone involved.


Ha ha.

We'll hit up these guys for a corporate sponsorship...

http://www.meatprocessingproducts.com/weststmachgr.html

and do a seminar on effective flagging and give all the kids a trash bag and a stick to make their own flag.


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeff how old do the kids have to be or don't it matter my 2 and a half year twins would get a kick out of this. My son has been blowing a call for a while now sounds like a duck every now and then lol just wasn't sure if there were age restrictions.let me know Thanks,


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

KLR said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> We'll hit up these guys for a corporate sponsorship...
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty good idea. Ill be teaching the kids some diver sounds on the calls. The kids are going to have a blast.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

OLLIE719 said:


> Jeff how old do the kids have to be or don't it matter my 2 and a half year twins would get a kick out of this. My son has been blowing a call for a while now sounds like a duck every now and then lol just wasn't sure if there were age restrictions.let me know Thanks,


Bring them by. They will get a big kick out of it. Heck the parents have fun to.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds good we will be there,Thanks again for putting this together


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Left for work at 2 pm and returned home around 11:30 pm. Just had dinner and its nice to see that the goal was met and exceeded. Nice way to end my day. Night all.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Gordon (Butch) Boivin, - $20.00
> 
> 
> total now $440.00
> ...


I sent an email to some of the the SFCHA leaders. Figured a few may bite after we discussed this the other night at our monthly meeting


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mark Rich (need m-s username yet). - confirmed $20

Thanks Mark!


total now $460.00


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Come on guys. Just because we reached our goal doesn't mean we need to stop there. Let's get $600 and show these kids an AWSOME time! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Come on guys. Just because we reached our goal doesn't mean we need to stop there. Let's get $600 and show these kids an AWSOME time!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Adam "Likes" this comment


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Huntermax-4 said:


> Come on guys. Just because we reached our goal doesn't mean we need to stop there. Let's get $600 and show these kids an AWSOME time!
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Even is its only 5 or 10 bucks pitch in guys its a great thing he does.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Paul Wise (dont know m-s name) - confirmed $10.00

thank you very much Paul!


total up to $470.00


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

John McNamara (BigRackMack) - Confirmed $20

thanks a bunch John!


total up to $490.00


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

$25 in the pot, thanks for the opportunity to help out.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ThumbDweller said:


> $25 in the pot, thanks for the opportunity to help out.


Thank you Mr. Hager - confirmed $25

way to put us over the 500 mark!


total up to $515.00


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Phil Bernardi (philbernardi on here)- confirmed $25.00

much appreciated, Thanks Phil!!!

total up to $540.00


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bryan Czajka (BC21) - Confirmed $25.00

Thank you Bryan!


total up to $565.00


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Bryan Czajka (need M-S name) - Confirmed $25.00
> 
> Thank you Bryan!
> 
> ...


That's me


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

bc21 said:


> That's me


thanks buddy! i'll edit it.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Paul Wise (dont know m-s name) - confirmed $10.00
> 
> thank you very much Paul!
> 
> ...


Shupac.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Shupac said:


> Shupac.


thanks Paul, i would edit my original confirmation post but time expired to edit it. But thanks a bunch.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Paul Brown (shootn4fun) - Confirmed $25.00

thanks Paul, hope to see you and your son up there.


total up to $590.00


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

alright guys, i will be shutting this thread down later on tonight. I want to thank each and every one of you personally. Make sure to stop by my booth (SFCHA) and introduce yourself at the bay city show if ya make it. Jeff will be around both days, hard to miss as he usually has a bunch of kids following him around blowing duck calls, lol.

if anyone has any products or services they would like to donate to Jeff for the kids raffles and such, please contact him through PM on here or you can also hit me up...either way. 

I'll cut off donations at 12 midnight tonight. thank you again.


its 5:17pm and we are at $590.00


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry I saw this thread late but I'm happy to help this go over the $600 mark! It's a great thing you're doing...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Richard Bowen (rentalrider) - Confirmed $25.00

awesome Rich, thanks for putting us over $600



total up to $615


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

rentalrider said:


> Sorry I saw this thread late but I'm happy to help this go over the $600 mark! It's a great thing you're doing...


very well done sir! 

Jeff and I talked on the phone a bit today...we are both super ecstatic at how much interest there was. I told Jeff, its because people see how well he does with these kids at the show. It really is a win/win donation.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

TTT.....one last push for $700 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

officially closed. thanks everyone who donated. much appreciated. messaged the mods asking if they can lock this so we don't get some random donation later on.

*total $615*


----------

